

Tell HN: Techcrunch posting statistics for last week - vaksel

First of all: #s of posts:<p><pre><code>   Monday: 33
   Tuesday: 36
   Wednesday: 32
   Thursday: 35
   Friday: 23
   Saturday: 9
   Sunday: 10
</code></pre>
Then Startups that actually launched.<p><pre><code>   Monday: 4- Syncplicity, Discovery News, MojaMix, Townhog
   Tuesday: 7- city of eternals , antares, Ioki, Vidly, Toms Planner, Booking Bug, Conversationlist
   Wednesday: 6- Personera, Couponbot, StuffBuff, Junaio, Photo Tagger, Rank Above
   Thursday: 6- GeoAPI, Vitamin D, WP Plugins, Spotichart, Clickr, Listiti,
   Friday: 2- Wasabi, retrevo
   Saturday: 1 - myspace fashion,
   Sunday: 2 - mark cuban app, Instapaper

</code></pre>
So based on that data, which day would you launch on?
======
cperciva
_which day would you launch on?_

I would launch whenever I'm ready to launch, and not waste time trying to game
Techcrunch's schedule.

~~~
credo
good point. You may get some benefit from other news sites picking up on a
story covered by TechCrunch. However, in general, I'd say that unless your
customer/user profile is the TechCrunch reader, TechCrunch posting schedules
aren't going to mean a whole lot.

